# fehlermeldung beim bauen von transcode

## pieter_parker

```

emerge -uaDvN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3  USE="X a52 dvdread iconv jpeg mmx mp3 mpeg ogg sse sse2 vorbis xvid -3dnow (-altivec) -dv -extrafilters -fame -imagemagick -lzo -mjpeg -network -oss -quicktime -sdl -theora -truetype -v4l2 -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.15 [2.0.0.14] USE="ipv6 -bindist -debug -filepicker -gnome -iceweasel -java -mozdevelop -moznopango -restrict-javascript -xforms -xinerama -xprint" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bg -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -it -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.18  USE="gtk jpeg nls perl png python -doc -examples -gnome -java -ruby -tcl (-tk%)" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lshw-02.13b [02.12.01b] USE="gtk -static" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/wireshark-1.0.1 [1.0.0] USE="caps gtk ipv6 pcap pcre zlib -adns -gcrypt -gnutls -kerberos -lua -portaudio -profile (-selinux) -smi -threads" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/imagemagick-6.4.0.6 [6.3.8.3-r1] USE="X jpeg perl png svg tiff zlib -bzip2 -djvu -doc -fontconfig -fpx -graphviz -gs -hdri -jbig -jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -truetype -wmf -xml" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.13 [1.1.11.1] USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa arts dts dvd flac gtk ipv6 mad modplug musepack nls opengl theora v4l vorbis win32codecs xcb xv xvmc (-altivec) -debug -directfb -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -oss -pulseaudio -real -samba -sdl -speex -truetype -vcd -vidix -wavpack -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-analyzer/nmap-4.62 [4.60] USE="gtk ssl -lua" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/avidemux-2.4.2 [2.4.1] USE="aac alsa arts dts gtk qt4 vorbis x264 xv xvid -aften -amrnb -encode -esd -jack -lame -libsamplerate -truetype" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] net-im/licq-1.3.5-r1 [1.3.4-r1] USE="crypt ncurses ssl -debug% -kde -msn -qt3 -socks5" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-core-7.1.319 [7.1.266] USE="acl nls -bash-completion -livecd" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/vim-7.1.319 [7.1.266] USE="acl gpm nls perl python -bash-completion -cscope -minimal -ruby -vim-pager -vim-with-x" 0 kB

Total: 12 packages (10 upgrades, 1 new, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> starting parallel fetching pid 8521

>>> Emerging (1 of 12) media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3 to /

 * transcode-1.0.4.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking transcode-1.0.4.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking transcode-1.0.4.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/work

 * Running eautoreconf in '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/work/transcode-1.0.4' ...

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running libtoolize --copy --force --automake ...                                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Running aclocal ...                                                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running autoconf ...                                                                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * Running autoheader ...                                                                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * Running automake --add-missing --copy --foreign ...                                                                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Running elibtoolize in: transcode-1.0.4/autotools

 *   Applying install-sh-1.5.6.patch ...

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/work/transcode-1.0.4 ...

 * econf: updating transcode-1.0.4/autotools/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

 * econf: updating transcode-1.0.4/autotools/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --with-default-xvid=xvid4 --enable-a52 --enable-a52-default-decoder --enable-mmx --enable-sse --enable-sse2 --disable-3dnow --disable-altivec --disable-netstream --disable-freetype2 --disable-v4l --enable-lame --enable-ogg --disable-oss --enable-vorbis --disable-theora --enable-libdvdread --disable-libdv --disable-libquicktime --disable-lzo --enable-iconv --enable-libmpeg3 --disable-libxml2 --disable-mjpegtools --disable-sdl --disable-libfame --disable-imagemagick --enable-libjpeg --with-x --with-mod-path=/usr/lib/transcode --with-libpostproc-builddir=/usr/lib --disable-avifile --disable-xio --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

checking for suffix of object files... o

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... gcc3

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep

checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc needs -traditional... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ accepts -g... yes

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... gcc3

checking for gawk... (cached) gawk

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether ln -s works... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed

checking dependency style of i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... (cached) gcc3

checking for gawk... /bin/gawk

checking for dlopen in -ldl... yes

checking for dlopen... yes

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for dirent.h that defines DIR... yes

checking for library containing opendir... none required

checking for sys/types.h... yes

checking for sys/stat.h... yes

checking for stdlib.h... yes

checking for string.h... yes

checking for memory.h... yes

checking for strings.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... yes

checking for stdint.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... yes

checking errno.h usability... yes

checking errno.h presence... yes

checking for errno.h... yes

checking fcntl.h usability... yes

checking fcntl.h presence... yes

checking for fcntl.h... yes

checking sys/time.h usability... yes

checking sys/time.h presence... yes

checking for sys/time.h... yes

checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes

checking limits.h usability... yes

checking limits.h presence... yes

checking for limits.h... yes

checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes

checking malloc.h usability... yes

checking malloc.h presence... yes

checking for malloc.h... yes

checking alloca.h usability... yes

checking alloca.h presence... yes

checking for alloca.h... yes

checking for an ANSI C-conforming const... yes

checking whether time.h and sys/time.h may both be included... yes

checking for inline... inline

checking for size_t... yes

checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no

checking for off_t... yes

checking __attribute__ ((aligned ())) support... 64

checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes

checking for GNU libc compatible malloc... yes

checking for working alloca.h... yes

checking for alloca... yes

checking for vprintf... yes

checking for _doprnt... no

checking whether lstat dereferences a symlink specified with a trailing slash... yes

checking whether stat accepts an empty string... no

checking for working strcoll... yes

checking return type of signal handlers... void

checking for strtol... yes

checking for memalign... yes

checking for ftruncate... yes

checking for gettimeofday... yes

checking for memset... yes

checking for strerror... yes

checking for strncasecmp... yes

checking for stat... yes

checking for floor... no

checking for atexit... yes

checking for getpagesize... yes

checking for memmove... yes

checking for mkfifo... yes

checking for vsscanf... yes

checking for strptime... yes

checking for alloca... no

checking for strlcat... no

checking for strlcpy... no

checking for lrint in -lm... yes

checking for getopt_long_only... yes

checking whether support lib is needed... no

checking for pthreads in -lpthread... yes

checking for build architecture... Intel Pentium architecture (IA32)

checking if $CC groks MMX inline assembly... yes

checking for support of 3DNow in assembly code... no

configure: WARNING: *** All of 3DNow dependent parts will be disabled ***

checking if $CC groks SSE inline assembly... yes

checking if $CC can handle SSE2 inline asm... yes

checking if $CC groks AltiVec inline assembly... no

checking if $CC groks AltiVec C extensions... no

checking if linker needs -framework vecLib...

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fomit-frame-pointer flags... yes

checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking for /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r

checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B

checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all

checking dlfcn.h usability... yes

checking dlfcn.h presence... yes

checking for dlfcn.h... yes

checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -E

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-frt... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-cf77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fort77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-fl32... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-af77... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-xlf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-f90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pgf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-pghpf... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-epcf90... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran

checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes

checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran accepts -g... yes

checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304

checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc object... ok

checking for objdir... .libs

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ar

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib... i686-pc-linux-gnu-ranlib

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip... i686-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for correct ltmain.sh version... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes

checking for shl_load... no

checking for shl_load in -ldld... no

checking for dlopen... (cached) yes

checking whether a program can dlopen itself... yes

checking whether a statically linked program can dlopen itself... no

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

configure: creating libtool

appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool

checking for ld used by i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... /usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld

checking if the linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool

checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build shared libraries... yes

checking whether to build static libraries... no

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran option to produce PIC... -fPIC

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran PIC flag -fPIC works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran static flag -static works... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran supports -c -o file.o... yes

checking whether the i686-pc-linux-gnu-gfortran linker (/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes

checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so

(cached) (cached) checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 flags... yes

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ supports  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 flags... yes

checking if fast integers are available... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for X... libraries , headers

checking for gethostbyname... yes

checking for connect... yes

checking for remove... yes

checking for shmat... yes

checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes

checking for XvQueryExtension in -lXv... yes

checking X11/Xaw/Simple.h usability... yes

checking X11/Xaw/Simple.h presence... yes

checking for X11/Xaw/Simple.h... yes

checking for XpmFreeAttributes in -lXpm... yes

checking for gzopen in -lz... yes

checking for sin in -lm... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libavcodec... no

checking how to determine LIBAVCODEC_CFLAGS... default

checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h usability... yes

checking ffmpeg/avcodec.h presence... yes

checking for ffmpeg/avcodec.h... yes

checking how to determine LIBAVCODEC_LIBS... default

checking for avcodec_thread_init in -lavcodec... no

checking for pkgconfig support for libmpeg2... no

checking how to determine LIBMPEG2_CFLAGS... default

checking mpeg2dec/mpeg2.h usability... yes

checking mpeg2dec/mpeg2.h presence... yes

checking for mpeg2dec/mpeg2.h... yes

checking how to determine LIBMPEG2_LIBS... default

checking for mpeg2_init in -lmpeg2... yes

checking for internal static framebuffer support... yes

checking for network streaming support... no

checking whether v4l support is requested... no

checking whether bktr support is requested... no

checking whether sunau support is requested... no

checking whether OSS support is requested... no

checking decore.h usability... no

checking decore.h presence... no

checking for decore.h... no

checking encore2.h usability... no

checking encore2.h presence... no

checking for encore2.h... no

checking for default xvid... xvid4

checking whether ibp and lors support is requested... no

checking whether libpostproc support is requested... no

checking whether freetype2 support is requested... no

checking whether avifile support is requested... no

checking whether lame support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for lame... no

checking how to determine LAME_CFLAGS... default

checking how to determine LAME_LIBS... default

checking for lame_init in -lmp3lame... yes

checking lame/lame.h usability... yes

checking lame/lame.h presence... yes

checking for lame/lame.h... yes

checking lame version... 397

checking whether ogg support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for ogg... yes

checking how to determine OGG_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking ogg/ogg.h usability... yes

checking ogg/ogg.h presence... yes

checking for ogg/ogg.h... yes

checking how to determine OGG_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for ogg_stream_init in -logg... yes

checking whether vorbis support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for vorbis... yes

checking how to determine VORBIS_CFLAGS... pkg-config

checking vorbis/codec.h usability... yes

checking vorbis/codec.h presence... yes

checking for vorbis/codec.h... yes

checking how to determine VORBIS_LIBS... pkg-config

checking for vorbis_info_init in -lvorbis... yes

checking whether theora support is requested... no

checking whether libdvdread support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libdvdread... no

checking how to determine LIBDVDREAD_CFLAGS... default

checking how to determine LIBDVDREAD_LIBS... default

checking for DVDOpen in -ldvdread... yes

checking dvdread/dvd_reader.h usability... yes

checking dvdread/dvd_reader.h presence... yes

checking for dvdread/dvd_reader.h... yes

checking whether pvm3 support is requested... no

checking whether libdv support is requested... no

checking whether libquicktime support is requested... no

checking whether lzo support is requested... no

checking whether a52 support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for a52... no

checking how to determine A52_CFLAGS... default

checking a52dec/a52.h usability... yes

checking a52dec/a52.h presence... yes

checking for a52dec/a52.h... yes

checking how to determine A52_LIBS... default

checking for a52_init in -la52... yes

checking for liba52 as default A52/AC3 decoder... yes

checking whether libmpeg3 support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libmpeg3... no

checking how to determine LIBMPEG3_CFLAGS... default

checking how to determine LIBMPEG3_LIBS... default

checking for mpeg3_open in -lmpeg3... yes

checking libmpeg3/libmpeg3.h usability... yes

checking libmpeg3/libmpeg3.h presence... yes

checking for libmpeg3/libmpeg3.h... yes

152

checking whether libxml2 support is requested... no

checking whether mjpegtools support is requested... no

checking whether sdl support is requested... no

checking whether libfame support is requested... no

checking whether imagemagick support is requested... no

checking whether libjpegmmx support is requested... no

checking whether libjpeg support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for libjpeg... no

checking how to determine LIBJPEG_CFLAGS... default

checking jpeglib.h usability... yes

checking jpeglib.h presence... yes

checking for jpeglib.h... yes

checking how to determine LIBJPEG_LIBS... default

checking for jpeg_CreateCompress in -ljpeg... yes

checking whether bsdav support is requested... no

checking whether iconv support is requested... yes

checking for pkgconfig support for iconv... no

checking how to determine ICONV_CFLAGS... default

checking iconv.h usability... yes

checking iconv.h presence... yes

checking for iconv.h... yes

checking how to determine ICONV_LIBS... default

checking for iconv_open in -liconv... no

checking for libiconv_open in -liconv... no

checking for iconv_open in -lc... yes

checking whether internal libxio support is requested... no

checking if i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc supports -Wall -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64  -O2 -march=i686 -pipe -DDCT_YUV_PRECISION=1 flags... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating aclib/Makefile

config.status: creating avilib/Makefile

config.status: creating contrib/Makefile

config.status: creating contrib/pnmpvn/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/html/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/man/Makefile

config.status: creating docs/release-notes/Makefile

config.status: creating export/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/divxkey/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/extsub/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/pp/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/preview/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/subtitler/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/tomsmocomp/Makefile

config.status: creating filter/yuvdenoise/Makefile

config.status: creating import/Makefile

config.status: creating import/nuv/Makefile

config.status: creating import/v4l/Makefile

config.status: creating libac3/Makefile

config.status: creating libdldarwin/Makefile

config.status: creating libioaux/Makefile

config.status: creating libsupport/Makefile

config.status: creating libtc/Makefile

config.status: creating libvo/Makefile

config.status: creating libxio/Makefile

config.status: creating pvm3/Makefile

config.status: creating src/Makefile

config.status: creating testsuite/Makefile

config.status: creating tools/Makefile

config.status: creating transcode.spec

config.status: creating filter/parse_csv.awk

config.status: creating filter/filter_list.awk

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

----------------------------------------

Summary for transcode 1.0.4:

----------------------------------------

core options

----------------------------------------

static AV-frame buffering      yes

network (sockets) streams      no

experimental xio               no

Default xvid export            xvid4

A52 default decoder            yes

libavcodec

----------------------------------------

headers                        -I/usr/include

libraries

build

version

statically linked              no

hardware support

----------------------------------------

v4l/v4l2                       no

OSS                            no

bktr                           no

sunau                          no

optional package support

----------------------------------------

IBP                            no

X11                            yes

libmpeg2                       yes

libpostproc                    no

freetype2                      no

avifile                        no

lame                           yes

ogg                            yes

vorbis                         yes

theora                         no

libdvdread                     yes

pvm3                           no

libdv                          no

libquicktime                   no

lzo                            no

a52                            yes

libmpeg3                       yes

libxml2                        no

mjpegtools                     no

sdl                            no

libfame                        no

imagemagick                    no

libjpeg                        yes

bsdav                          no

iconv                          yes

ERROR: requirement failed: cannot link against libavcodec

libavcodec can be found in the following packages:

  FFMpeg  http://www.ffmpeg.org/

Please see the INSTALL file in the top directory of the

transcode sources for more information about building

transcode with this configure script.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/work/transcode-1.0.4/config.log

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2828:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--with-default-xvid=xvid4' '--enable-a52' '--enable-a52-default-decoder' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse' '--enable-sse2' '--disable-3dnow' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-netstream' '--disable-freetype2' '--disable-v4l' '--enable-lame' '--enable-ogg' '--disable-oss' '--enable-vorbis' '--disable-theora' '--enable-libdvdread' '--disable-libdv' '--disable-libquicktime' '--disable-lzo' '--enable-iconv' '--enable-libmpeg3' '--disable-libxml2' '--disable-mjpegtools' '--disable-sdl' '--disable-libfame' '--disable-imagemagick' '--enable-libjpeg' '--with-x' '--with-mod-path=/usr/lib/transcode' '--with-libpostproc-builddir=/usr/lib'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3:

 *

 * ERROR: media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2828:  Called econf 'src_compile' 'src_compile' '--with-default-xvid=xvid4' '--enable-a52' '--enable-a52-default-decoder' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse' '--enable-sse2' '--disable-3dnow' '--disable-altivec' '--disable-netstream' '--disable-freetype2' '--disable-v4l' '--enable-lame' '--enable-ogg' '--disable-oss' '--enable-vorbis' '--disable-theora' '--enable-libdvdread' '--disable-libdv' '--disable-libquicktime' '--disable-lzo' '--enable-iconv' '--enable-libmpeg3' '--disable-libxml2' '--disable-mjpegtools' '--disable-sdl' '--disable-libfame' '--disable-imagemagick' '--enable-libjpeg' '--with-x' '--with-mod-path=/usr/lib/transcode' '--with-libpostproc-builddir=/usr/lib'

 *               ebuild.sh, line  513:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "econf failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   econf failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-video/transcode-1.0.4-r3/temp/environment'.

```

verstehe die fehlermeldung nicht .. verstehe auch nicht wofuer er transcode installieren will, ich will nichts transcodieren ..

----------

## Evildad

```
ERROR: requirement failed: cannot link against libavcodec

libavcodec can be found in the following packages:

  FFMpeg  http://www.ffmpeg.org/ 
```

Er braucht noch ffmpeg.

Gib mal beim emerge noch t an, damit es Dir anzeigt, welches Paket es als Abhängigkeit installieren will.

Grüsse

----------

## nikaya

Einmal ffmpeg neu bauen.

```
emerge -1av ffmpeg
```

----------

## pieter_parker

haette ich mit posten sollen, aber ffmpeg ist drauf

ich hab dvdrip runtergeschmissen und dann nochmal erneut emerge -uaDvN world angeschmissen, hat funktioniert

----------

## schmutzfinger

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=231586

Leider ist der bug RESOLVED und man findet ihn nichtmehr so einfach. Aber jetzt wo du ffmpeg neu gebaut hast kannst du das wahrscheinlich auch nicht reproduzieren.

----------

